# Amazing amazing band!



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2007)

well its the 21st century, and its time for folk to make a comeback. oh wait...it has!!

www.myspace.com/thelancashirehotpots

this band are ace!! 21st century folk for 21st century folk! whooop!!

you may have even seen them on north west tonight if you are from north west!! they are truly ace!

plus get on the hotpots forum- www.thehotpotsforum.com there's loadsa chat goin on down there!


----------

